
Google diversity annual report 2018: Our Workforce - t3f
https://diversity.google/annual-report/#!#_our-workforce
======
poster123
The report discusses what fraction of employees are female, black, or
Hispanic, but it does not mention the demographics of the hiring pool. If, for
example, the majority of Google hires have undergraduate degrees in computer
science, you need to know what fraction of CS majors are female, black, or
Hispanic. Having a higher fraction female programmers at Google than are in
the pool is possible only if the average female programmer is better or if
Google discriminates on the basis of sex.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
...or a hundred other reasons, like their hiring process is problematic or
there are other confounding variables.

But yes, you do need to know the prior statistics to understand the result.

